# NatGeo "Gold Rush"



## NorCalHal (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone seen the new NatGeo show?

So all bad. They really explored the "corporatization" of the MMJ industry.
The suits are poised for the takeover, or so they think.

Personally, I just don't think that they get it, at all. They are so all about the money, they have no idea about the "spirit". That is the biggest reason that "WeGrow" failed. I love it.
WeGrow was a bad idea to start. Even in Cali, folks just don't want, or are not ready to be on full blast. They tried to bundle up the industry in a nice little package, and it backfired.
There are a number of reasons they folded, but pricing was prob number 1.

Associating herb with grow products was the number 2 bad idea. If you watched the show, they basically had to become thier own wholesaler, they touted it as "the smart thing to do", but really they HAD to.
I know all the wholesalers locally (Sunlight Supply, R and M supply and Hydrofarm), and they would not sell product to WeGrow because they associate weed with thier product.That's the real story.

Another messed up item was the cats that make "Sativex". They have patents on strain. All bad. This was the first I heard of it. The takeover has begun.


----------



## migia (Feb 10, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Anyone seen the new NatGeo show?
> 
> 
> 
> Another messed up item was the cats that make "Sativex". They have patents on strain. All bad. This was the first I heard of it. *The takeover has begun*.





We all know that this is inevitable right? BigPharm WILL patent this plant (as a whole) in the future! Not just certain strains. I vote to keep it illegal...... keep it out of those faggot's hands!


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I watched it NCH -- you are right -- they don't get it -- but they will get it because the all-mighty-dollar is what makes the machine turn. A patent on a strain of weed is rediculous. I also agree w/ migia, keep it illegal.

Peace


----------



## migia (Feb 10, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I watched it NCH -- you are right -- they don't get it -- but they will get it because the all-mighty-dollar is what makes the machine turn. A patent on a strain of weed is rediculous. I also agree w/ migia, keep it illegal.
> 
> Peace



Yes..... 
Thank you wise sir!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

migia said:
			
		

> We all know that this is inevitable right? BigPharm WILL patent this plant (as a whole) in the future! Not just certain strains. I vote to keep it illegal...... keep it out of those faggot's hands!


 
make it legal, treat it like anyother plant around, say tobabcco, tomatoes and corn.

let them patent thier secrect strains ands let them do the tests, ill be growing my own.

sure phillp morris and rj renyolds have thier "strains" and and flavors but you can still grow your own crop if you wanted, or buy a pack in the store.

should be the same with MJ, by the commercial stuff out the store, or grow your own, either way you shouldnt be arrested.

decrimialize instead of legalize... same thing?

if people can get drunk 7 days a week and what not, i feel i can smoke a joint when i want. ive told that to judges before, and they agree.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Anyone seen the new NatGeo show?
> 
> So all bad. They really explored the "corporatization" of the MMJ industry.
> The suits are poised for the takeover, or so they think.
> ...


The Canadian company that  patented Sativex, paid huge money for the strain. Something about the THC to CBD ratio that they needed. Monsanto is where the real scary stuff starts.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2012)

We gonna vote here shortly on anyone over 21 buying it in liquor stores. Gonna get real interesting now that the state doesnt run the liquor rights anymore. Privately held and operated. Lol. Kats that got money to drop 1 mil on a liquor store site and grow their own. Holy moly. Cha ching on those shelves. Dang. I need a liquor store!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2012)

You couldn't compete with Costco could you NC?

Monsanto is the devil. they are evil. The are so close to messing up the food supply. Engineered corn anyone? I can see it all now, they will add some fish dna just so the bugs won't be attracted to marijuana, then they will call it organic. great. I know I sound paranoid, but they really are the worst company I know of. Lots of small farmers don't even know what kind of seed they are really buying after Monsanto gets through with them. Tell me I can't grow my own? I don't think so!


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 10, 2012)

Rosebud your not paranoid. Genetic engineering can have delayed effects.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> make it legal, treat it like anyother plant around, say tobabcco, tomatoes and corn.
> 
> let them patent thier secrect strains ands let them do the tests, ill be growing my own.
> 
> ...



Where's my rep button??? :goodposting:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PuffinNugs again.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> decrimialize instead of legalize... same thing?



Not quite the same Puffin, we are decriminalized but do not get jail time or the big fines, more like a speeding ticket up to a 100 grams. After that you get in more trouble.


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 11, 2012)

I do not know about where you live but here you have to have a tobacco allotment to grow tobacco.  I read that there are 223(close) patents on plant crops but I was unaware there were any patents on MJ.

If legalized the government would probably only allow certain strains to be grown.  The problem with genetic engineering of plants is that when strive for the perfect plant we are unaware of what we are leaving out until some new bug or pathogen wipes the plants out because of what they left out.  Someone needs to preserve the old genetics before we lose them all to hybrids.  JMO.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 11, 2012)

Rose-





> You couldn't compete with Costco could you NC?



It wouldn't surprise me if he could. Furthermore...if NC teamed up with NCH they could probably blow Walmart outta the water!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Not quite the same Puffin, we are decriminalized but do not get jail time or the big fines, more like a speeding ticket up to a 100 grams. After that you get in more trouble.


 
i know, i was being a bit sarcastic       

but if truely decriminalized it wont matter the amount you have, it is just not a crime. if it were like most other plants not labled as a drug/ controlled substance. but for that to truely happen legalization would have to happen.


steve...

growing tobacco commerically probably, just like homebrewing. you can make your own brew but when you start selling and producing mass amounts its differnt.


and isnt Gold Rush on Discovery?


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 11, 2012)

You can make beer and wine at home -- set up a still and make some whiskey and you will go to jail.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> You can make beer and wine at home -- set up a still and make some whiskey and you will go to jail.


 
yeah that all about money imo. because permits are availble, kinda like medical mj in a way i guess, ilegal but if you got your card you can do it within the limits. another thing that should be legal cause its people choice to do to themselves what they want as long as they are not hurting anyone else.


----------



## migia (Feb 11, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> yeah that all about money imo. because permits are availble, kinda like medical mj in a way i guess, ilegal but if you got your card you can do it within the limits. *another thing that should be legal cause its people choice to do to themselves what they want as long as they are not hurting anyone else.*



Completely agreed.......
This_ is_ actually one of the most important reasons why it should be legal. Certainly one of the most cited reasons. They don't give a **** about us though; its all about what they can make out of it. They are not like us, they don't wanna share and help each other like we do; they would rather gain and maintain ownership. Just how things function in this world friend. Keep it illegal, at least this way it cant be altered and screwed with!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2012)

capitalist


----------



## migia (Feb 12, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> capitalist



Precisely.....


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

monsanto gmo is backfiring in thier faces. the bugs are now becoming resistant to thier seed...i read about this a couple weeks ago...

need a lab tech? lol...


----------

